# Song Recommendation Thread for SQ System



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

This thread will be for you to recommend a songs that you think would sound really good in an SQ system. 

If you can find the song on youtube, vimeo, etc. that would be great. 
*Rule for posting a video link: Limit is 1 song link per post, One video link per day.*
Otherwise you can recommend as many songs as you want by giving the Artist and name of song so we can find it on iTunes, Spotify, MOG Etc..

I'll start it off by saying that I can't wait to play this song once my new system is complete:






I changed the rules to encourage active participation.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I don't know if its good for SQ but if you like dub step (you probably don't) this song hits real hard in my car. I like it.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a real SQ beat for your Car's sound system. 
Check the link in the video description, then put this joint on your USB flash drive, take it to your Cruze and enjoy.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is my recommendation for SQ...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Song Name: It's Alright
Artist: Huey Lewis & The News
Really good song for sq imo.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Where is everybody? I know there are more of you guys out there that are rocking out some serious stuff with your systems. Share your favorite right here!

Best Part comes right after 1:10, you need a good sub for this one...


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I could fill pages with recommendations haha

If you are serious about SQ music, check out the Focal demo discs.

Audiophile from FOCAL JMlab - The Spirit Of Sound 1996-2009 8CDs (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Subscribed for good music.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE0LkzXOwUA&list=FL9zoN5i4ywyv58NlHHcjoTg&index=32


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

> *brian v*Resident Forum Drunkard
> 
> *This message is hidden because brian v is on your ignore list.*



Whatever.... Go Bruins.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Billy Idol - White Wedding (my personal favorite showcase song. Strong midbass required)
Cinderella - One for Rock and Roll (great dynamics and excellent guitars)
Billy Joel - Piano Man (great vocals and upper midrange showcase)
ZZ Top - La Grange (low vocals and tight drum beats - this song will make bad midbass drivers sound awful)


Ke$ha - Blow Cirkut Remix (good blend of bass beats and deep digging)
Promises - Skrillex & Nero Remix (extended deep bass)


Nightwish - Wish I had an angel (slamming kick drums, loud electric guitars)
Escala - Padillo (you will keep cranking this one up. Tight kick drums, 4 women playing string instruments. Epic sound)
Run DMC - Tricky Tricky (old school bass)
Hollywood Undead - Comin in Hot (loud, heavily dynamic bass, "crank it up loud" type song)

I would recommend finding high quality versions all of these songs and giving them a try.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I must admit the guy is funny or am I being smuerfed again from a broad..
Go black hawks rendition of whom is a real good beats song also run out and buy yourself a copy.
NAh I will E mail you a verrrrrrrrsion just for the heck of it .. 


Be Cool Stay Cozy . This is cool to Bad Robot ....


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Ellie Goulding - Lights.





Good balance across the freqs, not extremely heavy or toppy. Also, Ellie is freakin' hot.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Song: My songs know what you did in the dark (light em up)

Artist: Fall Out Boy 

My Songs Know What You Did In The Dark (Light Em Up) - YouTube


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Deftones "Tempest"


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

*NSFW...*


Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happiness (Steve Akoi Remix) - Project X


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

James Blake - Limit To Your Love - YouTube

Rage Against The Machine: Take The Power Back - YouTube

death letter - derek trucks - YouTube

The Band Perry - If I Die Young - YouTube

Jurassic Park theme song. - YouTube

The Weeknd - The Morning - YouTube

Regina Spektor - "Eet" [Official Music Video] - YouTube

Damien Rice - 9 Crimes - Official Video - YouTube


Just a few songs on my personal demo disc.

good variety of heavy basslines, intense kicks, dynamics, acoustic, etc

youtube really doesn't do these songs justice though. Lossless files playing through a balanced system is really needed to appreciate the quality of recording in songs like 9 crimes etc.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> youtube really doesn't do these songs justice though. Lossless files playing through a balanced system is really needed to appreciate the quality of recording in songs like 9 crimes etc.


Perhaps we should use something else, how about MOG?

Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize
http://mog.com/m/track/82951763?ci=40000



> *Best Audio Quality*
> 
> From earbuds to studio monitors, music sounds better on MOG. Enjoy the best audio quality of any music service, streaming at 320 kbps.
> 
> -MOG.com



[edit: I think you have to register to listen to music, I believe it was free and easy if you just use your facebook account, It's only free until your *tank* runs out]
If you register, could you help me out a bit by registering though here- http://share.mog.com/a/clk/3T6ttN


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

One con to living in Canada? Restricted web content. The service is only available in the US, Puerto Rico and Virgin Islands.
Definitely a step up from youtube quality-wise though. 




EcoDave said:


> Perhaps we should use something else, how about MOG?
> 
> Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize
> http://mog.com/m/track/82951763?ci=40000
> ...


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

[h=1]Adam Freeland - Best fish tacos in Ensenda[/h]Adam Freeland - Best fish tacos in Ensenda - YouTube


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

So far its the hardest hitting dubstep song I've found [Tested on my dual 10IDQ V4 D4 subs]:

Let's Be Friends - Pull Up Your Finger


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I only post drunk ... I should try this on the side to see if you do not anoy ..
Stilled by whirlwind tongues ..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

No idea if/how it would relate to the OP, but I had this come on pandora today.

View attachment 13028


Warning: Use caution with it around your Cruze. I called her that, told her she needs to slow down, and that she's the baddest thing around town, and she responded by building more boost and taking me on quite a ride.

I guess I should talk dirty to her more often.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of us who like hard classical music ...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The truth is what I say it is... wait what? I need more bass


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 13032
View attachment 13033
I wonder I wonder ! No IT will be the 442 just for you ​spot !


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

While a lot of these are decent tracks to show off a hard hitting system, I definitely wouldn't consider most of these for displaying SQ.

Some classic 'show off your subs' songs commonly used...
Three 6 Mafia - Late Nite Tip - YouTube

Tha Eastsidaz - I Luv It (HQ and uncensored) - YouTube



These however are fantastic for a SQ system.
Eric Clapton - Layla (Unplugged) - YouTube

Eagles - Hotel California - YouTube

Norah Jones - I Wouldn't Need You.flv - YouTube

Tracy Chapman - Talkin bout a revolution - YouTube

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing + lyrics - YouTube

*note, specifically those versions of Layla and Hotel California


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> Eagles - Hotel California - YouTube*note, specifically those versions of Layla and Hotel California


Although I would agree with you, the audience cheering ruins it. I want to hear the instruments, not wooos.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

haha, the only time there is cheering during the 7 minute song is for 10 secs at the 1:45 mark! The rest is before and after the song is being played.
(I am listening on a laptop right now, so I may not be hearing some of it)

I hear ya though. I generally prefer studio recordings because of this. Regardless, this is a fantastic quality album (H ell Freezes Over).

If you happen to have a headunit that can decode DTS, it is a true 5.1 live recording. A staple album to show off for many that use JBL MS-8's, DVA-9965's, etc.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> haha, the only time there is cheering during the 7 minute song is for 10 secs at the 1:45 mark! The rest is before and after the song is being played.
> (I am listening on a laptop right now, so I may not be hearing some of it)
> 
> I hear ya though. I generally prefer studio recordings because of this. Regardless, this is a fantastic quality album (H ell Freezes Over).
> ...


I still have the stock unit and only have subs right now, but i'm saving money to build the rest of my system proper. I wont get a new head unit until further down the road however, and if I do I will be getting the 7" screen upgrade.

I agree with the HFO album though, and Hotel California is a favorite among my parents, and a favorite of mine as well. I have to say though that I need an acoustical version like the one you linked, that one sounded amazing, just need to get rid of the stupid cheering at the 1:45 mark .


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I have my whole SQ system paid for, The only problem is I bumped myself behind H3LL in the waiting line for the Sub Box because it would make it a bit easier for XR. 

I'm really looking forward to see what Blackmill sounds like with a TC sounds Epic 10 and the ID-CTX 6.5 component speakers.
Andrei said the sound should pretty much blow me away... 








If anyone wants to try it out, here is all of Blackmill's music. 
http://kat.ph/blackmill-discography-2012-mp3-stepherd-t6273256.html
You can put this on a USB stick and then see how it sounds in your setup.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

I came to this thread, read the first 2 pages and laughed a little.

dubstep songs in a SQ thread? really?


Then my 2nd favorite onterrible saved the thread.


Hotel california from **** freezes over, and money for nothing by dire straits are 2 amazingly well produced songs, that I use to tune, and reference in other cars I build, and to get the full effect from my modest 3 channel fully active budget SQ system



One popular song missed on this thread is a unusual choice, but this is a good song for sub SQ testing.

Cemetery Gates - Pantera (HQ Audio) - YouTube


----------



## shaper875 (Feb 24, 2012)

I will nominate anything from Eva Cassidy! If you are looking for true sound stage and imaging, she will give you that throughout most of her songs. You wont find a lot of bass in her music, but that is the easy part of car audio. Good Luck Dave!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Pink Floyd High Hopes

https://soundcloud.com/nsalekseev/pink-floyd-high-hopes

Dubstep version

https://soundcloud.com/sageone/pink-floyd-high-hopes-sageone-dubstep-remix


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

1990tsi said:


> One popular song missed on this thread is a unusual choice, but this is a good song for sub SQ testing.
> 
> Cemetery Gates - Pantera (HQ Audio) - YouTube



Great song! I was just rocking out to this at the gym yesterday. It is indeed a good song to test with - it will really put woofers through their paces


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

http://Larry Norman - Nightmare # 71- [ Lyrics]


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

There was this song Andrei was playing at Lordstown and I can't recall the name. Lyrics has something with "made me drop to my knees", male vocal, sounded accoustic I think.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

And this is a good song to try out imo: Knife Party - 'Bonfire' - YouTube


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> And this is a good song to try out imo: Knife Party - 'Bonfire' - YouTube



Its an ok dubstep song at best [over hyped IMO]. If you want the hardest hitting, "filthiest" dubstep song to play with good subs, play Nuke Em - Datsik. 

Now as others have stated, I think a second thread should be made for dubstep recommendation, as it only tests how loud/powerful your subs can go and not the rest of your set-up or how high the sound quality. Don't get me wrong it can test the sound quality of your sub, but not as well as a non dubstep song [clarity wise].


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

1990tsi said:


> I came to this thread, read the first 2 pages and laughed a little.
> 
> dubstep songs in a SQ thread? really?
> 
> ...


I recently got the Cowboys from **** CD, I'll have to give this song a go tomorrow.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is one instrumental song that plays well on my Pioneer system and should be a nice track to test on your system: Titanium / Pavane (Piano/Cello Cover) - David Guetta / Faure - ThePianoGuys - YouTube


----------



## cisco1k (Feb 16, 2013)

for Sq i like to listen to Peter Gabriel. "Mercy street" "San Jacinto" "Rhythm of the heat" "Lay your hands on me" "In your eyes". All these songs really shine on a good stereo(lots of detail and very dynamic). listening to these songs on my home stereo makes me realize how hard it is to get good sound in a car. i really like all types of music but for sq this type of stuff has much better production quality. listen to rap and other popular music on a good home stereo and you will realize how poorly recorded it really is. i still listen to that type of music a lot but if you are tuning for sq, there are better choices


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I realize that now. I learned a lot about SQ since I first made this thread.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Kanye West - Blood On The Leaves (feat. Tony Williams) (Official Video) ( Yeezus ) - YouTube


Would love to hear this with subs!


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Where is everybody? I know there are more of you guys out there that are rocking out some serious stuff with your systems. Share your favorite right here!
> 
> Best Part comes right after 1:10, you need a good sub for this one...


I have the Blackmill album. Most of hits lower than my current system.

Check this out.
https://soundcloud.com/baauer/dumdum


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> Here is one instrumental song that plays well on my Pioneer system and should be a nice track to test on your system: Titanium / Pavane (Piano/Cello Cover) - David Guetta / Faure - ThePianoGuys - YouTube



Piano guys are awesome. Some really great tones come from their songs. Nice lows from the cello.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Best SQ song right here...

Cars That Go Boom - YouTube


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

No one has mentioned Metallic One.....Why? Metallica - One [With Lyrics] [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube
a few songs on this album that are great for bass and SQ


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

And snoop dogg round here for bass SQ. Snoop Dogg - 12 Round Here - Blue Carpet Treatment - YouTube


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you really want "bass sq", you need to look at music recorded pre-1999 that was played with instruments, not a synthesizer. There's no such thing as sound quality with synthesized bass. 

Try bands like Metallica, ACDC, Aerosmith, Billy Joel, etc. Older bands that recorded without altering the bass notes or adding bass notes synthetically. You'll find a lot of it in classic rock, but rap won't have any. Those kinds of music will really reveal just how sloppy and muddy a typical sub sounds. 

Also look at classical music that has low notes playing. Keep in mind that a piano will hit down to 27.5 hz which is lower than most synthetic bass out there. Listen to some strong piano music like Jennifer Thomas - The Tempest. There are some low notes there. 

Chris, you really should read those articles I sent you. One of those goes into this in considerable detail.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

You want a hard hitting song its called All I Gotta Do Is Hit Her by Psyph Morrison and Dope slowed 12% also Psyph Morrison album is The Diamond In The Mudd.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you really want "bass sq", you need to look at music recorded pre-1999 that was played with instruments, not a synthesizer. There's no such thing as sound quality with synthesized bass.
> 
> Try bands like Metallica, ACDC, Aerosmith, Billy Joel, etc. Older bands that recorded without altering the bass notes or adding bass notes synthetically. You'll find a lot of it in classic rock, but rap won't have any. Those kinds of music will really reveal just how sloppy and muddy a typical sub sounds.
> 
> ...


Listen to round here it's got tight bass any other rap song I would agree, I got 2 10" subs and it sounds awesome with this song it's constant bass whole song bffffmmpfffftttbfffmmpfffftmmm


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I know your still going to disagree but just listen to it, iTunes version sounds better IMO


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

And also Xtreme I did recommend Metallica one for SQ my fav song .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> And also Xtreme I did recommend Metallica one for SQ my fav song .


Aye, and it was a good recommendation. I just built on it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

If you are going to play "one" it needs to be the S&M album. The beginning is much better as well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snoop video says not available in your country. Lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Snoop video says not available in your country. Lol.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Really your missing out its got a dirty bass line


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## WinnipegCruze (Aug 1, 2013)

I think some people are getting this thread actually on track. SQ, for sound quality. There are alot of people posting about how hard a song hits. Not necessarily the right place for it. There have been some great recommendations however. 

There are about 9 "Focal Demo Disk's" which are excellent and have a vast variety of music. An easy type into google will link you to a download. Somone just posted about Metallica. One, is one of my favorite songs by them but not the best recorded. The Black Album was remastered in 2008 and is of excellent quality. I can't believe i didnt see it posted but most Dave Matthews Band is excellent, particularity "2 Step" "Crush" and "#41" are my favourites. Very dynamic. And one last one i love is Alice and Chains "nutshell"


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

A good friend of mine, who is a band director, recently introduced me to what is BY FAR the best song I've come across for testing the natural bass accuracy and range capabilities of your subwoofer and midbass. This will be my go-to track for system demos. 

If you can't make out every single individual bass note in the first 10 seconds of this track (also from 2:20 to 2:30) and all of the rest of the bass notes in the whole track don't come across as distinct and crystal clear, you aren't on my level. 

Play the whole thing through for a real treat.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A good friend of mine, who is a band director, recently introduced me to what is BY FAR the best song I've come across for testing the natural bass accuracy and range capabilities of your subwoofer and midbass. This will be my go-to track for system demos.
> 
> If you can't make out every single individual bass note in the first 10 seconds of this track (also from 2:20 to 2:30) and all of the rest of the bass notes in the whole track don't come across as distinct and crystal clear, you aren't on my level.
> 
> Play the whole thing through for a real treat.


Wowzers, that sounds like a really good demo song. But I suggest using the video below and set it to HD.
MagicActions youtube Extension shows that it is 71mb @720p compared to the 18mb in the video above at 240p...

Set it to 720p:


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

I stumbled upon a song one day that I thought was pretty sweet and then I played it for people and it blew them away. It really highlighted the clarity in my stereo. Not sure if I would label it a song quality song or not.. but you guys should definitely download it and try it out in your cars. 

it's called *Mentins De Africa *by Otis but it is found on the BASS MONSTER cd. It is also found on Itunes. 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Prozac (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty much anything by 2 Cellos.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe not an SQ song, but I played this last night on my way home from work and I was surprised at how strong the Kick Drum is in this. 
The Bass Line is pretty cool too.

switch to 720p


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Clean Vocals, Wide Soundstage


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Download the World of Warcraft soundtracks for the various expansions. It is all orchestra. I haven't heard much if any electric instruments.

Here's a medley someone put together. 

World of Warcraft Music Medley - YouTube


----------



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

"your latest trick" dire straits........ has a lot of range


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, there is a lot of good music on this thread. We should bring this to life again.


----------



## stanski1 (May 20, 2014)

My personal Pink Floyd favorite is "The Wall" namely album 1 Tracks 3,4 and 5 (Another Brick in the Wall Part1 / The Happiest Days Of Our Lives / Another Brick In The Wall Part 2)

Love the smooth Bass Guitar line and the Kick Drum with Crash Cymbal.


----------

